
Ask HN: What's your email strategy when you register for a new web thing? - pvinis
Hello.
When I&#x27;m registering for a new service or some website with my email, sometimes I append thing like &quot;+uk&quot; so &quot;example+uk@gmail.com&quot;. This is fine, but not perfect.<p>I want to start using my own domain email, and I am wondering how to go about doing this. I could just use the one email one my domain, or keep doing the &quot;+&quot; thing.<p>Another thought I had was make aliases like &quot;hn@mydomain.com&quot; that point to my one email.
The last idea I had was to make my one email the catch-all, and just do as above, using &quot;hn@mydomain.com&quot; without the need for an alias creation every time.<p>What is your strategy? How do you do this, what do you suggest, and why?
======
fiiv
I personally do the last one (hn@mydomain.com with catchall). It works really
well. I used to use gmail as my main address and all the emails from my own
domain used to go through Mailgun with a catchall route for incoming mail (I
also used it to send automated messages for my various projects from the same
domain).

I now use Protonmail and on the 2nd paid tier you can have a catchall address.

The only downside of this approach is that if you ever want to reply or send
mail from one of those alias addresses, it's a bit tricky. So if that's
important for you, maybe try a different option, perhaps with the + method.

~~~
pvinis
Mostly it's for incoming mail. I will try that and if I need to reply then I
might add an alias..

